# April 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread (Apr 1, 2013)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of April 2013 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


 Please note I've highlighted (in red) a key point that many are missing. You must mention in the original thread that the photo has been nominated for photo of the month and leave a link to this thread for the person to follow. It takes only a few moments more to do, so please take the time to do so


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 6, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> View attachment 41281



Not sure of official title, but I'd say "Behind the Lattice - Closeup" if you have to have something.  

From here.


Evidently I'm not smart enough to post this correctly.  It's too early for a Saturday.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 9, 2013)

matthewo said:


> Barred Owl in the swamp, love the owl hate the lighting of the swamp.



This is my first ever nomination I hope I did it right!

Here's the original thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/323870-barred-owl-getting-some-food.html


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 9, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 41281
> ...



You beat me to this one BCS, mainly because I could not figure out if I was doing it right.  I even ventured off into the practice area of TPF.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 21, 2013)

Mish outdid even herself with this. From this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/325078-abby-stract-s-landscapes.html






<hopes she's remembered how to insert the picture; it's been a while since she nominated anything!>


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 22, 2013)

I think this one by *KaPOWitsCHRIS *is fantastic:  






from this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/324444-abandoned-hospital.html


----------



## runnah (Apr 22, 2013)

Slow month...


----------



## mishele (Apr 23, 2013)

Abstract by HughGuessWho



HughGuessWho said:


>


----------



## mishele (Apr 23, 2013)

Pictures by Bitter Jeweler


Bitter Jeweler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 24, 2013)

Lane N said:


>



From this thread by Lane N


As well as:



Bend The Light said:


> What She Saw (Mono Version):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From this thread by Bend The Light.


----------



## IceCanAm (Apr 29, 2013)

Opening morning by Tony S.

Pre-sunrise with Mt Rainier in the background...





My first time nominating, hope i did it right.!


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 29, 2013)

SquarePeg said:


> I think this one by *KaPOWitsCHRIS *is fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I second this one. Love it.


----------



## EliteImages (Apr 30, 2013)

_[mod edit - nomination removed]_


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 30, 2013)

^So for your very first post on this forum, you thought you would nominate yourself for photo of the month?


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2013)

Parker - lets leave comments to constructive input where we are critical of others work shall we.

EliteImages - please take a moment to re-read the first post in the thread, you cannot nominate your own photographs for the Photo of the Month competition.


----------



## girly (Apr 30, 2013)

_nomination removed - mod edit_


----------



## Benco (Apr 30, 2013)

runnah said:


> Slow month...



It's cos we've been too busy reading all your threads.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 30, 2013)

One more as time is about to expire...

Upper Antelope Canyon, AZ by spacefuzz, from this thread:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...2-lava-waterfalls-canyons-recent-travels.html


----------

